# Woods-N-Waters Sept 5-7?



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Is anyone going to be heading up to the Woods-N-Waters show in Imlay City this weekend? I'm thinking of going up Saturday & spending some time up there.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

autumnlovr said:


> Is anyone going to be heading up to the Woods-N-Waters show in Imlay City this weekend? I'm thinking of going up Saturday & spending some time up there.


 Randys gun shop is suppose to have a nice fireaems auction there


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I was planning on it. But now I don't know it is still early in the week. It came up on me so fast and I have so much to get done around the house. I hope to make it up there.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

If you are going to try to meet some friends, the beer tent or the Lions Den restaurant(located next to where you walk in)are two places that are likely to have some open tables to sit at. The seminar tent or the grandstands can also be a good places to meet when nothing is being held at those locations. 

L & O


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

I am shooting for Saturday morning..

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/Si...ooptracking=10&-token.menuitemlooptracking=10

http://www.woods-n-waternews.com/editorial/activefiles/seminarschedule.pdf

http://www.imlaycitymich.com/woods/index.asp


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I will be there Saturday 2pm - 7pm working the NWTF Flint chapter booth. I will also be there helping out witht the Mossy Oak Crew. Stop by and say hi!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Liver and Onions said:


> If you are going to try to meet some friends, the beer tent or the Lions Den restaurant(located next to where you walk in)are two places that are likely to have some open tables to sit at. The seminar tent or the grandstands can also be a good places to meet when nothing is being held at those locations.
> 
> L & O


There's a beer tent ? :coolgleam

I'll be working booth 222 in the red building.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I work right next door and will be working Saturday till noon......I will be stopping in after work.....I will come visit ya at booth 222 Thunderhead and look for your booth too Fur and Feathers.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

It looks good for Saturday 76 and Sunday they are talking rain.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yep it figures its my weekend to work. I would like to have attended this and to meet a few of the fine MS sportsman and women.also the beer tent did not sound too bad


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

W-n-W's show seems like it's growing. We spent about 5 hours there and never even stopped to watch any of the shows or seminars. It's nice to be able to wander around outside looking at outdoors stuff rather than be in a convention center. Looked into hunts to Quebec (caribou) and South Africa (they had a pretty good deal for a 10 day/7 animal hunt). Bought some of that EXCELLENT cheddar/cherry elk sticks from The Country Smokehouse. Spent about an hour & a half talking to Jack Turner of Family Traditions treestands...he's one friendly guy! I bought one of his double-stands last year & my hubby liked it so well, we ended up buying a single stand today for him. Not the cheapest around, but the quality, comfort & stability more than make up for the cost. Drooled over a couple man-toys; a $17k diesel zero-turn lawnmower, a track-mounted Argo, a 50BMG boomer...the list goes on....
Didn't have any kids with us but the ones there were having a great time, climbing the rockwall, playing with the puppies, eating all kinds of junk, watching the old soldiers firng their blackpowder weapons and running around charging the enemy. Kept missing Kelly Gotch (I wanted to see if the fish tattoo really was her!). It was a very enjoyable day and only $7 to get in and.....FREE PARKING to boot!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am glad ya had a good time. I wish I could of attended.


----------

